# Goat Treats



## emily (Mar 6, 2011)

I would like to start taking treats to my little kiddo when I go to the barn so she'll stay that friendly bottle baby.  I just think she's so cute when she gets excited and runs up to me. I don't want that to ever stop! I don't know what they like for treats though... Any suggestions?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2011)

Most like raisins... 
Mine adore animal crackers.


----------



## emilypaonia (Mar 7, 2011)

animal crackers, that's great!

mine love apples.  i have an apple orchard and dry apples in the fall so they can have yummy treats all year round.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

My does LOVE raisins.  They stuff their nose into my coat pockets trying to find them.  I only give them a couple at a time so a bag of raisins can last a month. 

I've found they like apples and squash too.

Oh and leaves of lettuce too.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 7, 2011)

mine will try and kill each other for a peanut.... in shell unsalted I mean they will even nip ears to get a better spot..... Apples and carrots are also a fav, even my LGD will come over for a carrot 

I love harvesting the garden in the fall they get all kinds of yummys then


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine are Raisins lovers too!!!!  They will do almost anything for a raisin!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine are weirdos. One will eat apples chopped, the other picks them out of the bucket and spits them out on the ground to get them out of her way.   Raisins, peanuts, cookies, squash/pumpkins, melons and carrots are all good. I give them a small peice of gingersnap cookie after worming to get that awful taste out of their mouths.


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 11, 2011)

Our goats looove peanuts and they also like pine needles a lot!


----------



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 12, 2011)

Is there a list anywhere of treat dos & don'ts?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 12, 2011)

Frosted mini wheats are bite sized and always a huge hit here.


----------



## Kaitie09 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ours love graham crackers and uncooked lasagna noodles. Really they like any type of pasta noodle. They are weirdos and won't even touch anything that resembles fruits or vegetables, yet they will eat our 13 ft Christmas tree in 3 days and will steal a loaf of bread right from your hands.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine go nutso over wild rose and birch leaves.


----------

